# any vintage acoustics floating around



## silvertonebetty (Jan 4, 2015)

heres my 1960s findland made esana









proud boogie owner


----------



## sambonee (Dec 20, 2007)

Is it Esana or España?

Here's my new vintage acoustic. 1977. 

http://www.guitarscanada.com/showthread.php?71770-NGD-yamaha-1977-what-a-find&p=630981#post630981


----------



## Scotty (Jan 30, 2013)

got a 50's Sovereign (needing the usual neck reset)


----------



## silvertonebetty (Jan 4, 2015)

how do you do that weird line

proud boogie owner


----------



## albert (Apr 15, 2009)

Here is my Lute Guitar. It doesn't have a label but it is probably from the 1930's judging by the tuners.









I also have a 1968 Taurus model 56


----------



## Steadfastly (Nov 14, 2008)

Floating, you ask?


----------



## fredyfreeloader (Dec 11, 2010)

1959 Gibson J45 completely original except for the strings


----------



## Steadfastly (Nov 14, 2008)

Fredy, is that yours? It looks like it's in fantastic condition, especially considering its age.


----------



## bluzfish (Mar 12, 2011)

I can relic that for you fredy.


----------



## Sneaky (Feb 14, 2006)

fredyfreeloader said:


> 1959 Gibson J45 completely original *except for the strings*


I might have been interested otherwise. The deal is off!


----------



## fredyfreeloader (Dec 11, 2010)

Steadfastly said:


> Fredy, is that yours? It looks like it's in fantastic condition, especially considering its age.


Yes it's mine. I've had it about 20 years. I am only the third owner, this probably accounts for the great condition.


----------



## fredyfreeloader (Dec 11, 2010)

bluzfish said:


> I can relic that for you fredy.


My cat would object.


----------



## Steadfastly (Nov 14, 2008)

fredyfreeloader said:


> Yes it's mine. I've had it about 20 years. I am only the third owner, this probably accounts for the great condition.


Growing up, this is the guitar all the players in my family wanted to own. I wouldn't mind having one either.


----------



## Jimmy_D (Jul 4, 2009)

Do the '70s count as vintage yet? if so here's my '78 Tokai made D28 knockoff, solid spruce top with rosewood sides and back - even the grovers are knockoffs.


----------



## silvertonebetty (Jan 4, 2015)

Jimmy_D said:


> Do the '70s count as vintage yet? if so here's my '78 Tokai made D28 knockoff, solid spruce top with rosewood sides and back - even the grovers are knockoffs.
> 
> View attachment 14369
> 
> ...


i think so

proud boogie owner


----------



## silvertonebetty (Jan 4, 2015)

sorry lots of pics here's one i just dragged home. it is an 1970 Yamaha fg375s, i feel like an hypocrite lol . i told bud "i'd never own an Yamaha nor really liked any i tried" but I come home with one lmao. 
my only complaint is 
a: the action is higher than i like . just a smidgen.
b: the neck profile is really odd to me.
all my other guitars are an slim D shape.
the Yamaha is a medium V/D shape .

as for the action I'm spending the $40 and getting it set up and getting a set of flat wounds 9.s on her.
the shape of the neck its that that bad ,ile get use to it lol 













































proud boogie owner


----------



## sulphur (Jun 2, 2011)

I picked up an old Framus acoustic in the forum off of Sean (sambonee).

It's my birthyear guitar, a '64. Probably the only one that I could afford. 8)


----------



## silvertonebetty (Jan 4, 2015)

sulphur said:


> I picked up an old Framus acoustic in the forum off of Sean (sambonee).
> 
> It's my birthyear guitar, a '64. Probably the only one that I could afford. 8)


i may still buy the 56 frumis yet

proud boogie owner


----------



## Duffman (Oct 29, 2014)

Another vintage Yamaha from the 70's
1970 Yamaha FG 180 Red Label I have had since new.
Beautiful tone from good woods

DuFf


----------



## bluzfish (Mar 12, 2011)

Those FG180s are real work horses and sound great. I loved those guitars when they were in production. I wish I had one now. Ply top? Pfft. Who cares.


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

Duffman said:


> Another vintage Yamaha from the 70's
> 1970 Yamaha FG 180 Red Label I have had since new.
> Beautiful tone from good woods
> 
> DuFf


I have the same model from 1971 (IIRC). It is not MIJ but was in the first year or so from Korea. Mine is quite beat up, but It is special to me. I bought it on a Kijiji sale a couple of years ago for $170.00

A friend of mine also has one. It is MIJ and was purchased from "laristotle" (GC member).

Cheers

Dave


----------



## silvertonebetty (Jan 4, 2015)

Duffman said:


> Another vintage Yamaha from the 70's
> 1970 Yamaha FG 180 Red Label I have had since new.
> Beautiful tone from good woods
> 
> DuFf


i can get an fg140,and or fg450


Duffman said:


> Another vintage Yamaha from the 70's
> 1970 Yamaha FG 180 Red Label I have had since new.
> Beautiful tone from good woods
> 
> DuFf



proud boogie owner


----------



## Duffman (Oct 29, 2014)

> I have the same model from 1971 (IIRC). It is not MIJ but was in the first year or so from Korea. Mine is quite beat up, but It is special to me. I bought it on a Kijiji sale a couple of years ago for $170.00


Mine is marked Made in Japan (Nippon Gakki )...I think I paid 160.00 in 1970 or so.


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

Duffman said:


> Mine is marked Made in Japan (Nippon Gakki )...I think I paid 160.00 in 1970 or so.


I assume you are probably aware that these are quite sought after now, especially the MIJ's.


----------



## Duffman (Oct 29, 2014)

greco said:


> I assume you are probably aware that these are quite sought after now, especially the MIJ's.


So I have been told. .........any idea of value?


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

Duffman said:


> So I have been told. .........any idea of value?


I have seen folks *asking* $400.00 to $450.00 not that long ago. That is for a (cosmetically) almost pristine example, no issues whatsoever and a HSC.
However, I'm not sure if they were able to sell for that.

Cheers

Dave


----------



## Duffman (Oct 29, 2014)

Thanks Dave


----------

